# Glaskugel mit Schnee



## MTMonline (17. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit Photoshop cs eine Glaskugel mit Schnee zeichnen (wie diese Weihnachtskugeln zum schütteln..) Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich diesen "Glaseffekt" und die Schneeflocken möglichst echt hinbekomme?

Anbei ein Beispiel wie ich's mir vorstelle.

Danke, Tobi


----------



## ShadowMan (17. November 2004)

Hi du!

Bitte einfach mal im Forum suchen. Hab auf Anhieb dieses Tutorial gefunden:
http://www.dwphotoshop.com/photoshop/SnowGlobeTut.php

Oder du suchst mal nach Glaskugel 

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------

